# Don't ALL men want threesomes??



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

I have always wanted to try having another woman in bed with us. It just has a naughty and fun attraction for me. I would only want to do this as a one time thing, just to say that my husband and I tried that together.
Mr.G is not comfortable with threesomes. He says that I wear him out so much that he couldn't handle another woman. He also has zero interest in sharing me. 
I am very surprised by his preferences, since I was under the impression that two women is every man's dream. It was going to be a birthday present; I wanted to do this in a hotel, NOT our bed. We weren't even going to use real names.
Since I know what it feels like to be pestered about sex, I no longer bring this up with my hubby. I respect his wishes, even though I don't understand them. 
Bear in mind, I did NOT want this to become a swinger. I just wanted to try something different and have some dirty fun.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HoopsFan (Jan 13, 2011)

threesome before marriage sounds great, but with your wife... sounds like trouble.

Seems like you'd be playing with fire - chances of one of you becoming jealous (i.e. if one of you acts a little "too" into the 3rd party) seems like a needless chance to take IMO.

What about role playing? You can act like you're strangers meeting at the hotel bar (your husband could even watch other men unsuccessfully try to pick you up) and then the two of you can take it upstairs to the room. Could be alot of fun.


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

It is tricky, I wouldn't do this either and I have a very high sex drive...but having another person there with you is like sharing one of the most important things in your life with somebody you don't really know...I mean if single, I would do it no problem, but married and in love with my wife, it is just a no for me....and thinking of it, doesn't really do it for me....so your hubby is not alone....


----------



## MGirl (Mar 13, 2011)

My husband and I have talked about this, since I have a seemingly innumerate amount of fantasies and I assumed he did as well(he doesn't). The threesome idea is a bit interesting to talk about, maybe. But in reality? No way, nada, zip, zilch, no. The thought of it *actually* happening would be SUCH a turn off for both of us. So no, not all men want threesomes...


----------



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

I can't say that I have, not while married. It might have been a thought I had entertained at one point in my life back when I was single. 

However, I have never wanted to introduce a third party into our sex lives.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

3-some: man + woman + sandwich.


----------



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

Wow. I stand corrected. 
Since I can understand Mr.G's point of view, I have dropped the subject. I am touched that my husband feels this way.
One of the most important things I've learned since I got married is NOT ALL MEN ARE PIGS. My past and seeing infidelity all around me resulted in so much bitterness. 
My husband comes from a family where cheaters and deadbeat dad's are ostracized. He seems very devoted to me and stays faithful, as far as I'm aware.
He doesn't want any woman except me. How sweet.
It's not as if threesomes have been a dream of mine! LOL I can do without it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

Runs like Dog said:


> 3-some: man + woman + sandwich.


LOL!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

HoopsFan said:


> threesome before marriage sounds great, but with your wife... sounds like trouble.
> 
> Seems like you'd be playing with fire - chances of one of you becoming jealous (i.e. if one of you acts a little "too" into the 3rd party) seems like a needless chance to take IMO.
> 
> What about role playing? You can act like you're strangers meeting at the hotel bar (your husband could even watch other men unsuccessfully try to pick you up) and then the two of you can take it upstairs to the room. Could be alot of fun.


Good suggestion, HoopsFan! I can't do role playing though. I always end up laughing and messing up my character. It just feels too silly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> 3-some: man + woman + sandwich.


I didn't get this joke before and felt too stupid to ask for a definition so thanks for explaining it. And yes this is my husband. LOL!!


----------



## YoungBuck (Mar 30, 2011)

I would say MOST men are not pigs. It just seems that way because the pigs get all of the attention. I like what someone said about male sexuality being skewed by pop culture. "The only reason he's nice to you is because he wants to get in your pants", or "All men cheat". Really give women the wrong impression about the average man.

About the threesome, YES most men have the fantasy of two women at once. The whole "more is always better" mentality humans in general have. But personally the thought of sharing myself or my wife with a third party is kind of disgusting. Maybe if I was a single man.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

the same reason they are now selling beer in 30 packs now, the same reason "two-fer" sales on goofy ugly fake silk ties, the same reason super-sizing works at mcdonalds...the perception that more is better...guys, it's a better mental visual that it is in reality...chicks in general aren't that good at it...learn to enjoy your mate...that kinda sex rocks...


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

magnoliagal said:


> I didn't get this joke before and felt too stupid to ask for a definition so thanks for explaining it. And yes this is my husband. LOL!!


I'm stupid i still don't get it. :scratchhead:


----------



## MGirl (Mar 13, 2011)

Catherine602 said:


> I'm stupid i still don't get it. :scratchhead:


Me neither...


----------



## Nicbrownn80 (Mar 20, 2011)

I would never want a 3sum. I think its hard satisfying a women to the fullest now try doing that to two!


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Mrs.G said:


> Don't ALL men want threesomes??


Nope!


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

Fantasize about it, absolutely. Reality, I don't know. I think I would have performance anxiety and I would worry about the jealousy thing on both sides.


----------



## bill2011 (Feb 5, 2011)

Not for me, I only have one tool. A sandwich sounds good 




frustr8dhubby said:


> Fantasize about it, absolutely. Reality, I don't know. I think I would have performance anxiety and I would worry about the jealousy thing on both sides.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Mrs.G said:


> I am very surprised by his preferences, since I was under the impression that two women is every man's dream.


 My husband is another one who has no such desire. One woman is surely enough, he has a hard time keeping up with me. Even in his porn preferences, he likes watching solo women- 2 women is OK, but not his cup of tea, and he never cares to see the guy. I guess he is more vanilla than the average man in his fantasies.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

I have been talking about this with my husband recently after reading the swinging stuff on TAM. 

My opinion, one time excitement might bring life long pain, short term fun may cause long term regret and frustration. It is like taking drugs!

It is OK for us to be curious and have fantasies, but making our curiosity and fantasy a reality is something serious, we really have to think about the consequence. 

I don't mind fulfilling my husband's fantasies as long as it is two of us involved. 

We want to please our men, but there are certain things we just can't do, they may bring bad consequence! Threesome or more than that is something we definitely have to avoid! 

A good marriage doesn't need this kind of excitement to be happy!


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

Catherine602 said:


> I'm stupid i still don't get it. :scratchhead:


Okay now I think I don't have it either. I was thinking something else. So tell us what does it mean?


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

bill2011 said:


> Not for me, I only have one tool. A sandwich sounds good
> 
> 
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Whats with the sandwich references? Someone please tell me what that means?


----------



## MGirl (Mar 13, 2011)

magnoliagal said:


> Whats with the sandwich references? Someone please tell me what that means?


Yes please!! I can't figure it out either.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Hello, people!!!! A sandwich usually refers to 1 chick and two dudes but can also mean two chicks. "Getting sandwiched" means one person on one end and another at the other. The person in the middle is the "meat". 
In Runs case, he was literally talking about him, his chick and a sandwich. It was an excellent play on words regarding 3 ways and food.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Brennan said:


> Hello, people!!!! A sandwich usually refers to 1 chick and two dudes but can also mean two chicks. "Getting sandwiched" means one person on one end and another at the other. The person in the middle is the "meat".
> In Runs case, he was literally talking about him, his chick and a sandwich. It was an excellent play on words regarding 3 ways and food.


I was trying hard to think what he really means too! Couldn't figure out! 

After reading your explanation, and I went back to read his comments! 

Now I am just laughing at myself!

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MGirl (Mar 13, 2011)

Okay. I knew that...I thought maybe it had some other meaning I was missing...I over-analyze things...


----------



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

I loved the sandwich reference too! 
We will never have a threesome. I can certainly live with that and be glad I married such a decent guy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

The REAL question here is what kind of sandwich. Are we talking something crappy from Subway or a homemade pannini with melted provolone cheese and freshly sliced roma tomatoes? 
Wait, is that a euphemism for something?


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Mrs.G said:


> I loved the sandwich reference too!
> We will never have a threesome. I can certainly live with that and be glad I married such a decent guy.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:smthumbup:

You are lucky to have such a decent husband! 

Just remember, something can be very fun when we try it, but after that, it can burn our ass! 

Having self-control ability is important!


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Brennan said:


> The REAL question here is what kind of sandwich. Are we talking something crappy from Subway or a homemade pannini with melted provolone cheese and freshly sliced roma tomatoes?
> Wait, is that a euphemism for something?


I like homemade hamburgers! More meat!


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

SimplyAmorous said:


> My husband is another one who has no such desire. One woman is surely enough, he has a hard time keeping up with me. Even in his porn preferences, he likes watching solo women- 2 women is OK, but not his cup of tea, and he never cares to see the guy. I guess he is more vanilla than the average man in his fantasies.


I can imagine! Since I am one too! 

Tigress! :smthumbup:


----------



## bill2011 (Feb 5, 2011)

I was referring to ham and swiss on rye - LOL


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

Fot the record I would love a threesome, but my wife vetoed it.


----------



## jezza (Jan 12, 2011)

Bagel, wild smoked salmon, cream cheese..YUM!

To spoil the humour and get back on track, I suspect that in a males mind the idea of a ffm threesome doesn't enter his mind ONLY IF HE HAS A MINDBLOWING SEX LIFE WITH HIS PARTNER.

IMO I suspect that there are for more men (and indeed couples) who's sex lives are not what they would like them to be...ie not exciting enough, not often enough etc.

When that happens, yeah sure men think and fantasise about threesomes!

Its just like on teh porn threads, men watch porn and masturbate because its different and exciting. 
Maybe watching a bloke cum all over the womans face does it for him because he imagines he's doing that to his wife.....who in reality only allows vaginal sex once a month, providing its quick...!


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Brennan said:


> The REAL question here is what kind of sandwich.


I think I'd prefer a BLT to an MFF!


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Amplexor said:


> I think I'd prefer a BLT to an MFF!


I prefer MF or FM!

Oh oh, only two! It is not a sandwich! 

What do you call this?


----------



## luckyman (Apr 14, 2011)

I am relieved and encouraged by the posts to this thread. My marriage is a sacred relationship. It is absolutely exclusive and we would betray this love that we have for each other if another person were to become intimate with either of us for any reason. One of the reasons why my marriage is so strong has to do with the intense level of intimacy (sexual and emotional) that my wife and I have. We could only have achieved this through our growing together over time in a monogamous marriage. So glad you understand your husband's point of view!


----------



## Red Riding Hood (Apr 14, 2011)

luckyman - I would say that your wife is a lucky woman.

~ Red


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I would agree with the other posts in here... I am considering the threesome idea with my current partner, but we're not married or close to it. If things go all wonky because of it, it's not the end of the world. And if they go well, it's all good. 

For the record, we'd probably start with the MFM for her... She's done it before (once, before she met me), and really enjoyed it. And because I'm into her pleasure, I'm willing to try it. With the agreement that we'll do the FMF for me sometime soon.  Compromise!

C


----------



## Fordsvt (Dec 24, 2010)

If my wife suggested another woman in bed with us I'd seriously consider it. Two lovely ladies+toys+heels+me sounds very Erotic. 
If you get the chance, watch the movie called "High Heels" by Andrew Blake, It's as good as it gets for erotica / women / and sex.


----------



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

It's true that we have an amazing sex life. We enjoy each other so much. I have done certain things with only my husband. Our marriage feels safe enough for me to bring up a fantasy and for him to politely decline.
I had too much loveless f**ing when I was single, because I did not love myself and I wanted to make up for all the experiences I missed out on as a teen.
Married sex reaches to the bottom of my heart, where all the love and trust is. I will admit that the idea of having sex with one person until I die scares me to no end-how in the world will we manage that?! It just seems unbelievable that we will be with each other until death, like a fairy tale.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CaliRN (Jan 2, 2010)

"YES""YES""YES""YES""YES""YES""YES"lol


----------



## Tourchwood (Feb 1, 2011)

dont it once with wife's female friend. was best thing ever.


----------



## Fordsvt (Dec 24, 2010)

Tourchwood said:


> dont it once with wife's female friend. was best thing ever.


Why not share some details??
Did you know your wife was Bi??
How did it effect your relationships??


----------



## ahhhmaaaan! (Mar 26, 2011)

NO! Although I would ponder the thought. I want to dedicate my sex/lovemaking to my wife. I'm really passionate when it comes to "physical interaction." I only want to do them to HER. Not that I would'nt be able to handle it- PHYSICALLY, but emotionally I don't want to put myself in a position where OUR feelings might be hurt because of the emotional factor one puts into the acts. I guess what I'm trying to say is- When I go at it; I GO ALL OUT! It would be hard for me to have sex with someone, and not go "all out." I think her feelings would get hurt if she saw me pleasuring someone else, as well as GETTING pleasure FROM someone else. I don't think a could handle seeing my wife pleasured by someone else either.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Tourchwood said:


> dont it once with wife's female friend. was best thing ever.


I'm also curious about this, and how it affected things after. The FFM that's been discussed is with my lover's BFF.

C


----------



## Jamison (Feb 10, 2011)

Tourchwood said:


> dont it once with wife's female friend. was best thing ever.


Only once? But it was the best thing ever? :scratchhead:


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

I have absolutely no desire to have anyone else in my bed other than my wife. Never have had a desire for a threesome.


----------



## Blue Skye (Apr 22, 2011)

My H has admitted that he's occasionally had a fantasy about FFM (or maybe even FFFM or FFFFM, you get the idea), but wouldn't want to indulge it in reality. That's good - I think I'd scratch the other girl's eyes out as I am very possessive. For us, some things are better left as fantasies.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

Been there, done that - got the t-shirt.

And, had a great time.


----------



## Blue Skye (Apr 22, 2011)

MarriedWifeInLove said:


> Been there, done that - got the t-shirt.
> 
> And, had a great time.


Wow! I would worry about attachments forming (well, that and I guess I'm pretty old-fashioned about my marriage vows.)

How do you get past not forming attachments or not getting jealous?


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

Hmm, I guess my last post was a little too dirty for the sex forum, whoops...


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

Blue Skye said:


> Wow! I would worry about attachments forming (well, that and I guess I'm pretty old-fashioned about my marriage vows.)
> 
> How do you get past not forming attachments or not getting jealous?


You set rules.

No alone play. No way to get attachments formed.

Do it with people who also simply want the sex, not attachments.

Jealous - not a problem. I'm not really the jealous type - maybe because I've no reason to be, but it's never really been an issue for me.

It was something we wanted to try and did.

Right now, I've put the brakes on it until "WE" can get our own sex life back on track - then, well, to be honest, we'll probably do it again - it was fun (and all my idea, no arguments from the hubby though - no surprise there).


----------



## roymcavoy (Apr 15, 2011)

I gotta say...the threesome idea doesn't do much for me. But I WILL say, I had dream once about having TWO of my wife. Not sisters, not clones...two of HER. Weird, I know (as most dreams are)...but pretty awesome. BTW...she thought that was pretty cool, too.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

roymcavoy said:


> I gotta say...the threesome idea doesn't do much for me. But I WILL say, I had dream once about having TWO of my wife. Not sisters, not clones...two of HER. Weird, I know (as most dreams are)...but pretty awesome. BTW...she thought that was pretty cool, too.


Well I am an identical twin. No doubt the thought has crossed my husband's mind.


----------



## whammy (Apr 22, 2011)

all men do... just not when they woman they love is involved.


----------



## Tourchwood (Feb 1, 2011)

Wife dont it before marriage long ago with her friend from overseas, they are good friends, they talked about once or twice and how fun it was. when she came here for a visit, we went out partying, wife and I talked about it before. so few drinks wife started making out with her in house one thing led to another. wife condition was only to watch and be in middle with doing it with her friend. after an hour i was able with both. 
No regret feelings since I know for sure no human power would convince to divorce my wife and leave my kids for another woman even if I was not in love with my wife for following reasons:
1- a respect to my wife the mother of kids I will not disrespect her by leaving her for another woman, even if I was not in love with her.
2- no one on earth is more worth than my kids, therefore staying with my kids is number 1 thing in my life
3- she is the mother of my kids, I will never disrespect or betray her for another person. 
therefore, I know doing what we did wont change anything with my wife. 
my wife is beautiful and the other woman is super hot model type. wont mind doing it but with someone we know so we can prevent STDs. 

People leave their spouses after doing what we did because they are already thinking of leaving the relation not because of three or four some.


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

Wife and I have discussed it, it is a fantasy of mine, but not hers. I fantasize about both types, FFM and MMF and told her that I would love to see another man make love to her because she is so gorgeous in the throws of passion.
She is not really interested, but would probably do it if I pushed hard enough.
In a way, I don't want to do it, because then the fantasy would be dead.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

thoughts like this only enter my mind when my wife goes cold for several months. if/when i am with her regularly, my sexual thoughts are only on her. i know whats coming as a response and from who, but thats just the way it is


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

My good friends (a couple) had a threesome since they both wanted to try it and it seriously changed the dynamic of their relationship forever. And not in a good way.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Would also rather have a good sandwich after sex than an extra person during!!!


----------



## Tourchwood (Feb 1, 2011)

we just had our second time, it was much fun and it felt stronger to wife


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

Mrs.G said:


> I have always wanted to try having another woman in bed with us. It just has a naughty and fun attraction for me. I would only want to do this as a one time thing, just to say that my husband and I tried that together.
> Mr.G is not comfortable with threesomes. He says that I wear him out so much that he couldn't handle another woman. He also has zero interest in sharing me.
> I am very surprised by his preferences, since I was under the impression that two women is every man's dream. It was going to be a birthday present; I wanted to do this in a hotel, NOT our bed. We weren't even going to use real names.
> Since I know what it feels like to be pestered about sex, I no longer bring this up with my hubby. I respect his wishes, even though I don't understand them.
> ...


Have not read the whole thread but, my thought is on this that i like to fantasize about this. However, I think the whole think has could have more problems then you think. I did this sort of thing when single and it was weirder than you can imagine. 

PS. If your motives are also to explore this for your benefit (I personally think many women are bi-and will not admit it) then I think you should explore this in more begnign ways if you have not already. My wife admits and later denies her attraction to women. The whole thing is arousing...but, would not want to act on it in real life. Your H doesn't want want to risk what you have and you should take that as a great compliment.


----------



## WhiteRabbit (May 11, 2011)

We had one after being together for about 2.5 years. We talked and both thought it would be fun. The girl was really attractive by both our standards but anytime she started touching him he would lose his erection like immediately. It was bizarre. We ended up cutting it short bc he was like 'ladies I don't know what is wrong with me I just can't stay hard when this woman touches me. I feel like I'm cheating even though WR is perfectly fine with this."

That was the end of our threesome experience. I had fun with her but he just wasn't into it.


----------



## Roooth (May 13, 2011)

It may sound like harmless fun, but I agree that you'd be playing with fire. A threesome sounds okay to do when single, just to play out a fantasy... but my sister and her husband decided to mess around with a girl. Eventually they got a girlfriend. And eventually they got a very painful divorce. It's a slippery slope. My sister had great logic as to why this was going to work out and why things were going so great. But in the end, they all suffered greatly, particularly their son, and years alter my sister is still struggling with depression.

Not recommended.


----------



## WhiteRabbit (May 11, 2011)

if you ARE going to do it...import the bootie. She MUST be from out of state as in not within driving distance. She can't be a friend. And she must only have access to the WIFE's cell number. Oh and most important, proof of a clean bill of health


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

wr's suggestion of getting someone out of state is smart. I am still of the mindset this is very dangerous and should all implications should be considered. 

I also think anyone considering this should use the search funcionality on the site and read the posts that relate. 

I also would say that the decision to do this should not be made on the fly. While I say all my thoughts against it...i think if a man were approached by his wife with an attractive women with alot of reasons why it would be fun i could see someone make a decision with the lower head. Everyone knows a hard D#% has no conscious and should never be left to make important decisions.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

I'd be a liar if I said the thought hasn't crossed my mind at various times throughout my life.

My college roommate and I seriously considered a threesome with a girl he worked with (and it was later learned truly was cheating on his gf with).

A few years later, my gf and I discussed the possibility (at her instigation, I might add). But, we never really came to a meeting of the minds. I would have preferred another woman, she would have preferred another guy. Even if we got past that obstacle, we did both agree that we wouldn't want a complete stranger for the third, but we also didn't want to bring in any of our friends at the risk of the friendships getting too weird. So, discussion of it quickly but quietly faded away.

Flash forward to the present. My wife freely admits her bi-curiosity to me, and I long ago gave my blessing for her to experiment, on the condition that I get to he in the room, at least to watch. If they both decide to invite me to participate, that's their call. However, in the wake of our recent problems (including her PA), she said she's stopped even half-heartedly looking for a woman to experiment with, as she doesn't think I'd be able to handle it mentally. There's a good chance she may be right.

So, while I wouldn't say I WANT a threesome, I wouldn't turn on down under the right circumstances, at least just to try it. I just don't think those right circumstances will ever exist for me.

Besides...knew someone who once said they're more trouble than they're worth.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tourchwood (Feb 1, 2011)

Knowing someone should not be a problem if you have strong relation with wife and know for sure no matter what happen you stay married. 

doing it all the time is bad, do it once or twice may be in life time is fun.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

Tourchwood said:


> Knowing someone should not be a problem if you have strong relation with wife and know for sure no matter what happen you stay married.
> 
> doing it all the time is bad, do it once or twice may be in life time is fun.


With the college gf and I, the sticking point on knowing the third party was less about damage to the relationship between the two of us, but rather with adding a level of...I guess discomfort is the best word...to our dealings with the third party, either as a couple or one-on-one. Would we be able to continue that friendship going forward, or would it be complicated by having added sex to the mix?

For instance, if we had added another guy to the mix, and it wasn't a random stranger, I knew exactly who she wanted in there (don't recall if she outright told me, or if it was just that obvious). While she and I have been split up since since '94, he and I remain good friends (even if separated by literally half a planet). Would we still be such good friends, though, if we'd gotten naked with my gf back then?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

It will not be happening because my husband is not interested.
I do not pester him about this issue; that would be disrespectful. 
I am happy that I married a man with such good morals, who only wants to be faithful to me. :smthumbup:
I have done certain sexual acts only with my husband. I feel a comfort with him sexually that is unique to our relationship. A threesome was going to be another first. 
Oh well....we have an amazing sex life and a good marriage. 
My husband is teaching me that not all men are the same.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Mrs.G said:


> It will not be happening because my husband is not interested.
> I do not pester him about this issue; that would be disrespectful.
> I am happy that I married a man with such good morals, who only wants to be faithful to me. :smthumbup:
> I have done certain sexual acts only with my husband. I feel a comfort with him sexually that is unique to our relationship. A threesome was going to be another first.
> ...


You are lucky to have a man who only has wild sex with you, but not interested in other women! Women who have faithful husbands are lucky! We should do whatever we can to make our faithful husbands happy and show them what great wives they have.  Let's give them plenty of sex so they are intoxicated by us! :smthumbup:


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Meh, only with my wife - and only to see how much of a bad girl she really is deep inside (I'm still only scratching the surface after all these years)... but no chance for threesomes thanks to her present religious convictions =(

Still, there are a few friends of hers who can fit the 'role' of a third party perfectly, and I also believe the missus is STILL BI-IN-DENIAL. So maybe in the distant future... or forever in my fantasy *sigh*


----------

